# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are 4 acrylic pens I made for the kids and granddaughters for Christmas. My DIL is a KU fan so she gets the blue one, Son is a KSU fan so he gets the purple one, the youngest granddaughter gets the pink one and the oldest granddaughter wanted the chocolate cherry one. MM'd to 12000 and buffed. 3 slimlines and 1 Euro. Pictures aren't to good but was in a hurry.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Bernie. How did you like them acrylics. I don't have much luck with them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bernie, you do a beautiful job on the acrylic pens. Top notch bud as usual. I am going to have to buy a few resin blanks and give them a whirl .... so to speak 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Corey the only thing I would tell you about the acrylic's is to cut them a little long and drill them short of the end. Then cut the end off to length. This will save a blow out. Light cuts or they will have a tendency to chip with a gouge so I just skew them. I sand them at 320, 400, 600 and then go straight to the buffer. I put some Renassiance wax on them and buff.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie, out of all those fine looking pens, I want the Blue one.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. My son has shown his first pen I made him to everyone and I think I have sold about 20 pens in Richmond, Va. where he works. Maybe I can get another 20 when he gets this new one for Christmas.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I just relized I guess I have to turn a bowl now that you started getting into pens now.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Those are really pretty!


----------

